# K2 Public Enemy....advice for a new set



## jbone21 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone think it's time for an upgrade? Only like 10 years old haha....can still ride em as fast and as hard tho


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I own a pair of these I haven't skied in years. It's a wood core cambered ski with an 84 waist and twin tips. No metal. I ski a Blizzard Bushwacker, 88 waist, no metal, not twin tip, but tip and tail rocker, wood core, cambered. They're not made anymore but you can find a cheap pair online I'm sure.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> Well, I own a pair of these I haven't skied in years. It's a wood core cambered ski with an 84 waist and twin tips. No metal. I ski a Blizzard Bushwacker, 88 waist, no metal, not twin tip, but tip and tail rocker, wood core, cambered. They're not made anymore but you can find a cheap pair online I'm sure.


There is 2 versions of the Brahma for next season. I'm guessing 1 will be a light version like the Bushwacker was. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2017)

The PE was an incredibly fun ski. Good in pow, spring snow, with a tight turn radius in a 174 length. Good memories.


----------



## carolflores (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes, PE is really great. I think that this is one of the best sets in UK online stores for this price category


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 14, 2018)

It is good and i would suggest if you can find it online, buy it. you will definitely enjoy the change.


----------

